# Homemade filet station



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Just finished another garage project.



















PVC tubes to catch the excess guts


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks good man. I like the gut chute in the back diverted to the bucket,good idea. Whats the top material,starboard or cutting board? May want to seal the edges with silicone or something to keep the tinyiest of guts getting trapped in there and stinkin,just an thought.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

How much???? I'd buy one for 200


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

> *bonita dan (12/24/2008)* May want to seal the edges with silicone or something to keep the tinyiest of guts getting trapped in there and stinkin,just an thought.


We sealed it up with some stuff after the picture. I believe the top is out of shelving material from Lowes


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

If anyone wants one, just make an offer. This one is sold but I can make another.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Good deal man. Now go kill something and bloody it up some! :shedevil


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Like metal shelving? Also just noticed the casters on the bottom. They have knoby ones at Harbor Freight if someone would need one to roll it around the yard!


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Does it drain toward the real so gunky water doesn't get in your shoes?


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice looking table. :clap


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

> *captken (12/26/2008)*Does it drain toward the real so gunky water doesn't get in your shoes?


PVC tubes are angled slightly downward, so it should drain away from you. Lets hope so!:doh


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

> *Private Pilot (12/26/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *captken (12/26/2008)*Does it drain toward the real so gunky water doesn't get in your shoes?
> ...






Shweet Table Man.


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Love to see some pics of it in use!!!! :takephoto Cause we all love to see fish pic's. 

Looks great!

:letsdrink


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

> *RiVerRaT (12/29/2008)*Love to see some pics of it in use!!!! :takephoto Cause we all love to see fish pic's.
> 
> Looks great!
> 
> :letsdrink


There should be some blood on the table tomorrow.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Here you go. Went out today and got a few:


----------



## bobbster (Apr 23, 2008)

very nice!:bowdown


----------

